# Used Raleigh Supercourse for first road bike???



## nozoxon (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello everyone, very new to road biking, and I'm basically getting into it because I want to do a triathlon. Don't want to ride the mountain bike for it though!

To keep things cheap, since I'm not sure if I'll like road biking, I'm looking for used only, and found this on Craigslist....

*****************************************************************************
Raleigh U.S.A. racer, 21-speed, aluminum composite frame, 700x25 tires, Exage ratcheting derailer, Technium thermal bonded super course blue, chronometer, and aerobars, $250. Have ridden this in the Endless Mtn and W-B triathlons. Love the sport and wish to upgrade.
******************************************************************************

I'm having a terrible time finding info on this vintage of bike. I think its a '90-91 or so. Downtube shifters, has campagnolo gamma wheels (I'd assume that's very good), and all accessories shown go with the bike (which is great cuz it means I don't have to buy them!) There's a decal on it that says Supercourse, but I can't find anything about Supercourses in this style of bike.

The bike overall seems to be in great shape for its age. It's been well cared for. Is $250 too much for a bike this dated? Looking at Ebay, other similar age/style Raleighs aren't selling for $100, but they are also bare bones and not in very good shape. Also, they are only listed as "Techniums". No reference anywhere to "Supercourse".

Sorry for the long winded post, but I've got a million questions and don't know any roadies to ask personally!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

It's not too bad a deal overall. Sure you could do better if you look long enough, but you could also do much worse. 

The only thing that really concerns me is that bonded aluminum frame. Basically it's aluminum main tubes that are glued into those sockets (called lugs). Some models of other brands had a failure problem but I don't recall the Raleighs having any problem. 

Factor in a full tuneup /inspection at a bike shop, could get close to $150-200 depending on what consumables need replacing. But that would be the case with most any bike of this range. 

When you have it at the shop, ask 'em to show you how to work a quick release (if you don't already know) since the seller obviously doesn't. 

Here on RBR go to the beginner forum and read all the tips that are stickied at the top. Especially the bike buying and fitting tips - make sure this thing fits you right.

How many other bikes have you looked at? Are you in a hurry?


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

I personally wouldn't give more that $150.00 for it. From what I see and compared to how my bikes look, that is not well cared for.


----------



## nozoxon (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts on the bike...I REALLY appreciate it. I wouldn't know a good or bad deal if it hit me on the head!

As for the bike condition, I was actually impressed by it...the handle bars are a little dirty and things like that, but the bike is ridden a lot, and was in better shape than I would have expected for a 17 yr old bike.

"ask 'em to show you how to work a quick release (if you don't already know) since the seller obviously doesn't." 
You mean a quick release handle? As in to take a wheel off or adjust a seat? I'm thinking that I'm missing something that is obvious to you, or don't know what you're talking about, since you're saying "the seller obviously doesn't" just from looking at some low grade pictures.

And as for what other bikes I've looked at, in my size, I've found....

'67-'76 era Motobecane Record. Seller was asking $75 2 months ago, he thought it was from the '80's...and it was just relisted as "I'll let it go cheap", but it needed work. I'd say it was a project only someone with compatible parts laying around, and the skills to do their own wrenching could tackle. It was in good shape, but just to start with it needed tubes, tires, cables...hadn't been ridden in at least 10 yrs, maybe more.

'96 or so Trek 1220, w/ Shimano RSX at my LBS. They had just gone over the bike, and replaced a few small things. Looked like it was in comparable shape to the Raleigh pictured, but it had no accessories or pedals with it. $200. With cheap pedals and tax, it would be right about at the asking price of the raleigh, but I'd have a relationship with the LBS, and a good idea that the bike is in good shape from the day I got it. 

Of course, I ogled the bikes in the LBS, but they're way too $$$ for me!

So, right now, it's between the no-frills $200 Trek @ the LBS, or the accessoried $250 Raleigh from a private owner.

As for my time frame for buying? The triathlon is in August, so I have lots of time. And, I'm willing to torture myself through it pedaling my Giant MTB. I don't care if I finish last, I just want to finish. Actually, I think doing a tri on a MTB would make for a good story to tell to the girls at the bar! Shows you have cajones!

Thanks again guys for your input and putting up with my long-winded essays. I really appreciate your .02!


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Sight unseen, I would go for the Trek in a heartbeat for $200.00 over the Raleigh especially since it is from a LBS. Like you say you would be starting a relationship with the shop and would more than likely would get better service on an upgrade when and if you feel like doing so. 
Do what you feel most comfortable with. Some people hang on to all of their bikes, but I ride them until I tire of it/them and move on to something different. That being said, there are two bikes that I don't think I'll ever part with. One has a bit of sentimental value and the other is "just the right bike" for all around flexibility in how I chose to use it.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

#1. There is a world of difference between a 1967 & a 1976 Motobecane Record. Having said that, I wouldn't race on either one.

#2. The quick release skewers should point towards the rear of the bike when closed. Nothing can 'catch' (at least on the QR skewer handle) and disconnect the wheel from the dropout when some error in judgment has you hurtling through the hedges by the side of the road......

I'm leaning towards the Trek, especially if the shop will give you some kind of 30 or 90 day warranty. Are these bikes you're considering the same size?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

+1 for the Trek.

About the QR's: the front one _appears_ to be in the open position. I could be wrong, hard to tell for sure. But if it is, that means the owner has been using the QR as a wingnut instead of as it was designed, as a lever. You see that sometimes when nobody told 'em any different, and it's not safe.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*look for one with ...*

newer style shifting. The shift lever is built in to the brake lever. You just slide it in about an inch and your good to go. Those old style shifters are hard and if you ever ride in a group you'll thank me. I've been there and it's no fun to be reaching and clanging the gears till you get the right one while someone behind you has to slow down or hit you you. Even if your solo you'll still like the newer shifters. Good luck i your search and get out and ride.


----------



## nozoxon (Dec 6, 2007)

Evs, I agree 100% on the new style shifters. When reaching down to shift (my first time ever for that style of shifter), it felt very awkward and unstable, not to mention the fact that you basically need to stop cycling for a moment to do it.

Speaking of shifters, I like how the Raleigh pictured has a triple chain ring, Vs. the Trek's double. I'm in pretty lousy shape and need to go up and down PA's mountains. The more gears the better!
****************************************
Bicyclerepairman,
I guessed at that age of the Motobecane because I found that the style of brakes on it were made in that year range, and they looked original. I'm not really considering riding the motobecane...I was just mentioning it to show that this isn't the first bike in my size that I've found for sale.
****************************************
Beings that I still have lots of time, I'm going to keep on looking around and see what I can find. I think the Trek is still at the LBS, and will probably be there till Spring starts to get here, I think. So far, the Trek is the winner though, with everyone on this forum who made a suggestion voting for it. I'm more confident in it, too. 

Thanks for the info on the quick release positioning, too! I never would have thought of that! :thumbsup:


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*You're on the right track or ummmm....*

should I say road. Since it's winter and I can't ride as much I thought you might like the links.
Even though I said not to get the Raleigh doesn't mean I still don't have soft spot for them. I still have this old TI Raleigh hanging in the attic ( scroll down to the blue Record) and it was my second road bike. This was a replacement for a stolen bike I had. 

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/record.html


Hope you enjoy and remember there are always going to be people that are faster and always people that are going to be slower so enjoy the ride. :thumbsup: Good luck in whatever you get. Just make sure it fits you or you won't enjoy it and then might quit.

Here's a good one 

http://43bikes.com 

Have a good one
evs (bikin dreamin)


----------

